# Piedmont boat ramps 2/8/2017



## DenOhio

Just in case you wanna attempt it! I doubt you wanna attempt launching from the ramps. Marina is the top photo!


----------



## Specwar

Yea, but it wont be long now!!!


----------



## DHower08

Any one ever launch at harrison boat club at winter pool


----------



## Lewis

I don't know why in the hell they did not dredge that out for year round use when they built the new ramp. Wishful thinking....lol


----------



## DenOhio

DHower08 said:


> Any one ever launch at harrison boat club at winter pool


My nephew said he looked at it. But couldn't get in the boat after backing in. Said he needed hip waders. So he never tried it. Maybe if you had boots and another guy.


----------



## DenOhio

You could launch at Clendening it would appear to me. I'm not sure how much ramp is under the water but regardless I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## DenOhio

Lewis said:


> I don't know why in the hell they did not dredge that out for year round use when they built the new ramp. Wishful thinking....lol


Well, yeah wouldn't that have been nice. They are adding on to the Marina. A worker to me they are adding a room to the exsisting building and installing an observation deck. I can assure you they were building when I was there.


----------



## DenOhio

Specwar said:


> Yea, but it wont be long now!!!


Hope your right, better start filling it soon. I have no idea when they close the spillway down or how long it takes to get the pool deep enough to launch a boat.


----------



## Specwar

Clendening ramp looks usable in the picture. Problem is the last half a dozen times I fished there all I could muster were White Bass, no matter where I fished. I used to kill the Eyes over around Rt. 799, and at another spot down by the outlet for the spillway. Maybe I caught them all or something


----------



## DHower08

Ill be at clendening sat. Ill let everyone know their is still fish in their


----------



## DenOhio

DHower08 said:


> Ill be at clendening sat. Ill let everyone know their is still fish in their


Lol, hey I think my nephew and I are taking his boat out there too on Saturday. He has a silver fiberglass boat. Hit us up if you see us. Think we will attempt Saugeye and maybe smallies! Hoping some fish moving too.


----------



## DenOhio

Specwar said:


> Clendening ramp looks usable in the picture. Problem is the last half a dozen times I fished there all I could muster were White Bass, no matter where I fished. I used to kill the Eyes over around Rt. 799, and at another spot down by the outlet for the spillway. Maybe I caught them all or something


Our last outing there in mid November we managed a couple short eyes and one smallie. Nothing worth a mention but one guy at the ramp when leaving showed us a nice eye looked about 25" to me.


----------



## DHower08

DenOhio said:


> Lol, hey I think my nephew and I are taking his boat out there too on Saturday. He has a silver fiberglass boat. Hit us up if you see us. Think we will attempt Saugeye and maybe smallies! Hoping some fish moving too.


Ill be in a 16ft tracker. Youll see me eye fishin


----------



## Schatty

Anyone know if the goat path by the dam at Piedmont is doable? Hoping to get out this weekend. I've used it many times before but not sure about it when the water is 8 ft below normal pool.


----------



## DHower08

My buddy uses it said it was miserable


----------



## Schatty

Has he used it recently? I know it's a trip launching there and seems worse and worse each year. Hate to waste a trip down if I can't get the boat in.


----------



## DHower08

Yes he was their monday couldnt get trailer backed in all the way, had to push his boat off the trailer. Took him over an hour by himself just to get in the lake. Hes very experience at the trail to as he fishes every monday and tuesday


----------



## Schatty

Sounds iffy at best. I may check it out Friday evening before I drag the boat all the way down. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DenOhio

If you attempt the goat


Schatty said:


> Sounds iffy at best. I may check it out Friday evening before I drag the boat all the way down. Thanks for the info.


Although I did not really look closely, what I glanced at was ugly! I have never used that thing so I'm a poor judge. Heck it looks ugly to me on a nice summer day. I've seen folks use it but never in low water and mostly for kayaks. I'd check it out and for sure take help.


----------



## DHower08

Den you can launch a regular boat there. But with the water being down 8ft its gonna be some risky business


----------



## DenOhio

If it matters to anyone they are replacing both bridges on 799 to the back ramp at Clendening. The road is closed, so I couldn't get to the back boat ramp without going around the back way. My nephew and a buddy of his have campers at Hillbilly Hideaway but I couldn't get there to check on them. I drove across the first bridge with no guard rails but cranes and such working on the far one.


----------



## DenOhio

DHower08 said:


> Den you can launch a regular boat there. But with the water being down 8ft its gonna be some risky business


Yeah, not for me I don't think.


----------



## DHower08

You can still get to marina and the ramp in tipp just not the ramp on 799 with the road being closed


----------



## Tinknocker1

DHower08 said:


> Any one ever launch at harrison boat club at winter pool


Harrision is a private boat club unless you have a key or a member you won't be using their ramp .. but i have launched on that TWP road that runs to the lake after you pass Harrison boat club trapping on that end of the lake with a 14'v trapping boat but i can put on any part of the lake you just have to know where ...


----------



## DenOhio

Tinknocker1 said:


> Harrision is a private boat club unless you have a key or a member you won't be using their ramp .. but i have launched on that TWP road that runs to the lake after you pass Harrison boat club trapping on that end of the lake with a 14'v trapping boat but i can put on any part of the lake you just have to know where ...


I hear you. My nephew is a member but even he could not launch there. Well, maybe with high boots he said lol. As for I'm afraid to say I don't know the lake as well as you or others so I'm destined to wait for better conditions. I'm okay with that cause its cold anyway! Let us know if you get any!


----------



## Tinknocker1

DenOhio said:


> I hear you. My nephew is a member but even he could not launch there. Well, maybe with high boots he said lol. As for I'm afraid to say I don't know the lake as well as you or others so I'm destined to wait for better conditions. I'm okay with that cause its cold anyway! Let us know if you get any!


 Den ,
that's a good club to belong to if you can get in it's a good location .. that's a good little bay after they get the house boats in for muskies also ... Mepps Giant Killers around the boat docks and swim dock worked for us in the past........


----------



## DenOhio

Tinknocker1 said:


> Den ,
> that's a good club to belong to if you can get in it's a good location .. that's a good little bay after they get the house boats in for muskies also ... Mepps Giant Killers around the boat docks and swim dock worked for us in the past........


Thanks I have fished it now and then casting bull dawgs and cranks never attempted spinners. I'm not sure how you join there but I'd maybe entertain it depending on the cost. Piedmont is where I use the small boat 80 percent of the time. I guess I'd just leave it there if it's not crazy priced. I checked with a guy near the Marina once and he said he paid like $800 a year. I thought that was crazy! Maybe a boat would be cheaper but that number ran me off lol. I live in Saint C so it's no big deal to tow it. I know at the marina I'd never leave my tackle aboard not sure if you could at one of those clubs. Thanks for the tip and I'll surely give them ago. The best Musky I caught this year I caught on a fire tiger believer most across from the 4H camp casting up to the rip rap. I caught one nicer one at the marina on the right side weed line on a top raider (mouse looking) and it was the only top water one I caught. Caught it right at dusk.


----------



## DHower08

Fished clendening. Slowww day. No eyes some dink crappies and a douchebag running his 50 horse around trying to be sneaky then switching to his kicker when he got close to anyone


----------



## Schatty

Made it out at Piedmont today. Caught plenty of eyes, 25 or so, but only 3 keepers. Fish were scattered, fished from the dam to Essex bay. Also caught a handful of white bass and a 13" crappie. Getting the boat in and out was a treat. I wouldn't suggest it unless you know what you're doing or you have a really light boat. There was 1 other boater. Nice day on the lake for February!


----------



## DenOhio

Schatty said:


> Made it out at Piedmont today. Caught plenty of eyes, 25 or so, but only 3 keepers. Fish were scattered, fished from the dam to Essex bay. Also caught a handful of white bass and a 13" crappie. Getting the boat in and out was a treat. I wouldn't suggest it unless you know what you're doing or you have a really light boat. There was 1 other boater. Nice day on the lake for February!


That's awesome! Good for you. Where in the hell did you put in at lol.


----------



## Schatty

The small path by the rest area at the dam. It's ok when the water is only drawn down 5 ft in a normal winter but when they take the lake down 8 ft it's pretty difficult.


----------



## DHower08

Good job schatty. What you get em on


----------



## DenOhio

Schatty said:


> The small path by the rest area at the dam. It's ok when the water is only drawn down 5 ft in a normal winter but when they take the lake down 8 ft it's pretty difficult.


I've seen that, you got guts my friend. Good Lord that looks rough in the summer. I'll bet it was a huge challenge. But hey, guess you wanted to fish and to actually get 25 was worth it. Sorry most were short.


----------



## TClark

Times like this I wish I still had my car topper and small row boat....and my old 1970 Sears trolling motor....lol


----------



## DenOhio

TClark said:


> Times like this I wish I still had my car topper and small row boat....and my old 1970 Sears trolling motor....lol


Not me buddy, too much work at my age. I once bought one of those 10' Jon boats with about 12" sideboards it was borderline floating when I was in it. I had one of those lil bass hunter boats with removable seats, just very crazy, the seats upset on it, was hard to stand in. I'll stick to the boats I currently live in. I've tried my boys kayak and maybe when I was in my 40s but to spend a day in that thing, nope! Maybe I have become soft as age catches up with us. I kinda like being able to enjoy a sandwich and coffee, being able to stand up to take a whiz and stretching my legs. In fact now I'm thinking of buying a Mr. Heater junior for a tad of warmth too. Maybe just maybe we become soft as time passes by!


----------



## Schatty

I'm still young and stupid I guess lol! Dhower, we caught all our fish on leadcore and crankbaits. As I mentioned, they were scattered. We caught fish from the dam clear up to Essex bay. Turned on several spots where we pulled a fish or two and couldn't find a hot spot. Seemed like 20 of our 25 fish were between 14 and 15".


----------



## DenOhio

DHower08 said:


> Fished clendening. Slowww day. No eyes some dink crappies and a douchebag running his 50 horse around trying to be sneaky then switching to his kicker when he got close to anyone


I did not make it out glad you posted. I got involved in this wedding crap for my son. Good Lord, these girls including the wife is into all this crap. Sorry the bite was poor. I bet that boat was green and white with the 50hp at least that was the guy I saw doing that last fall. Well, a bad day fishing is better than the day I had.


----------



## TClark

Amen to that Denny!!! I think of those things but when it comes down to it...would be lots a work at our age. ;-) We'll get out soon my friend!!


----------



## DenOhio

TClark said:


> Amen to that Denny!!! I think of those things but when it comes down to it...would be lots a work at our age. ;-) We'll get out soon my friend!!


For sure we will hook up soon ole buddy. I'm ready to see you catch an 8 lb. catfish on a crank bait again lol.


----------



## DHower08

Den i think your right it was a big crestliner. 50 hp honda and 9.9 johnson kicker. Guy said he wasnt hurting anything. He was also hammered drunk quite comical really. 

Good job again schatty. I dont run any kind of leadcore just big deepdiving cranks. Usually gets it done , not so much saturday lol


----------



## TClark

LOL Denny, that was a surprise and a hoot for sure!! Thought I had a monster eye or Musky on there....wow what a fighter.


----------



## DenOhio

TClark said:


> LOL Denny, that was a surprise and a hoot for sure!! Thought I had a monster eye or Musky on there....wow what a fighter.


Well at least we got one Musky. Not big but it was one lol.


----------



## DenOhio

DHower08 said:


> Den i think your right it was a big crestliner. 50 hp honda and 9.9 johnson kicker. Guy said he wasnt hurting anything. He was also hammered drunk quite comical really.
> 
> Good job again schatty. I dont run any kind of leadcore just big deepdiving cranks. Usually gets it done , not so much saturday lol


I heard a few folks got caught last year running illegal motors. A guy told me they were looking at the tag on them and paying no attention the motor stickers. 9.9 with 15 carb were fine of course but the 15hp 4 strokes with 9.9 stickers got tagged.


----------



## DHower08

Den im glad the get busted.


----------



## DenOhio

DHower08 said:


> Den im glad the get busted.


Ditto buddy


----------



## Duckk

DenOhio said:


> My nephew said he looked at it. But couldn't get in the boat after backing in. Said he needed hip waders. So he never tried it. Maybe if you had boots and another guy.





Schatty said:


> Anyone know if the goat path by the dam at Piedmont is doable? Hoping to get out this weekend. I've used it many times before but not sure about it when the water is 8 ft below normal pool.


Can you launch a boat anywhere in piedmont as long as you can get to the water ?


----------

